# Little South Beta, Wood and Level



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Probably still going. Was clear of wood last week. Wood to be on the lookout for. Havent been up there this week so cant say anything for certain. IMO there seem to be a decent amount of snow left up there last week but i'm no expert. Someone else can chime in on that. Reminds me I have a helmet cam footage my buddy shot on our run the other day on youtube.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone running it this weekend?


----------

